# Seat fabric repair.



## Hoofer814 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi everyone. Just joined the forum and have a ‘66 Tempest with a ‘70 455 from a Grand Prix. The front bench seat has the original upholstery with a few rips in it. I was hoping to get it repaired. I live in the Chicago area. Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You have two choices that I'm aware of.

For a possible exact match, SMS Fabrics is one if not the only supplier of OE Factory materials/vinyl.
(The downside is they are a very small team, and it seems they DO NOT care how long they take with your order. Some have said two months while others have said years.)

Option two comes from OPGI and possibly other vendors. They offer full vinyl Bench Seat Covers for Tempest. 
(These can be ordered in Red but again they are Full Vinyl with no cloth inserts)

Cheers.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

If your cloth inserts are still in good condition you may be able to buy the vinyl seat covers and then have an upholstery shop sew them in. All depends on how much $$ you want to throw at it.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Any upholstery shop should be able to tackle it. They should be able to match the vinyl somewhat close, if your not liking what they have to offer then you may be able to use the same one but it will tighten up on your seat and you may have to slightly trim the foam etc to alleviate the tightness so it won't rip again. Good luck, nice upholstery. Art


----------



## Hoofer814 (Apr 11, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> You have two choices that I'm aware of.
> 
> For a possible exact match, SMS Fabrics is one if not the only supplier of OE Factory materials/vinyl.
> (The downside is they are a very small team, and it seems they DO NOT care how long they take with your order. Some have said two months while others have said years.)
> ...





Hoofer814 said:


> Hi everyone. Just joined the forum and have a ‘66 Tempest with a ‘70 455 from a Grand Prix. The front bench seat has the original upholstery with a few rips in it. I was hoping to get it repaired. I live in the Chicago area. Any recommendations? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 134299
> View attachment 134299
> View attachment 134300


Thanks for the advice! I think I’d go with option 2 but will look into SMS.


----------



## noswell (May 13, 2020)

I think going to an upholstery shop is your best option. A local shop did mine and I'm pleased with the result.


----------

